# Triumph of using creative food administration



## Naturelover (Nov 30, 2013)

Just buzzed /trimmed Archer's paw pads. I tried a new idea I had, & it worked out great. 2 person job: Shake some extra tasty canned dog food and same volume water in a jar until smooth. Suck up into 60 CC syringe and the holder lays dog on back and slowly administers the tasty blend while the other is shaving/trimming. Also makes syringes for meds more exciting!! It worked incredibly well. We'll see if it affects his digestion but it's the equivalent of 3 tablespoons or so of water.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Great idea! A similar, and less work-intensive method is to take a jar of pureed meat baby food, take the top off and freeze it. Then let the dog/pup lick it while you are doing whatever. (Or as a quick lick treat while teaching heeling, etc.)


----------

